# Missouri Open 2009



## Bob (May 11, 2009)

The Missouri Open 2009 will take place on June 14, 2009 in Kansas City, Missouri, USA. Check out the Missouri Open 2009 website for more information and registration.


----------



## BigGreen (May 11, 2009)

:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO FREAKING WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 11, 2009)

Noooooooo! The one date that I can't make...


----------



## King Koopa (May 11, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO FREAKING WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes Way. I'm so happy I get to host it!!!


----------



## Edmund (May 11, 2009)

maybe i can go. i really hope


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO FREAKING WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Let's see if you can officially become the fastest Roux user. Good Luck.


----------



## BigGreen (May 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO FREAKING WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



i just hope i can go D:
its 4 hours away


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > BigGreen said:
> ...



Your point is?
Come on, you *have* to go.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 11, 2009)

Does anybody that's coming have a reverse-strung Master Magic? I guess I should make one but it'd be nice to know there's another one there.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 11, 2009)

So, you coming, Bob?


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

I can't go there. I have to go to church.
(Not actually going to Missouri Open, just saying it.)


----------



## Tyson (May 12, 2009)

Well you could, but it's just priorities.


----------



## Edmund (May 12, 2009)

does ur church have saturday night surfaces?


----------



## Bryan (May 12, 2009)

Edmund said:


> does ur church have saturday night surfaces?



The person is from New Jersey, so no matter when the MO Open was, he'd probably have to miss church anyway.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 12, 2009)

Can you make it, Bryan?


----------



## Bryan (May 12, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Can you make it, Bryan?



Normally I would, but with the short notice, I already have some plans for that day that I can't change.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2009)

Since there are so few registered competitors at this point (13) we will most likely be adding a lot of events. Depending on how much spare time we actually have, we are considering magics, 6/7, megaminx and 4BLD. Just an FYI.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 5, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Since there are so few registered competitors at this point (13) we will most likely be adding a lot of events. Depending on how much spare time we actually have, we are considering magics, 6/7, megaminx and 4BLD. Just an FYI.



Are you currently in KC?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Since there are so few registered competitors at this point (13) we will most likely be adding a lot of events. Depending on how much spare time we actually have, we are considering magics, 6/7, megaminx and 4BLD. Just an FYI.
> ...



Yes, I've been here for a few weeks.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 5, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



dude we should get together some time before the comp!!! (no homo)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 6, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > King Koopa said:
> ...



You mean aside from the 13th?


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...


yes i guess. well idk now cuz starting monday i go back to work.


----------



## mark3 (Jun 13, 2009)

Comp is tommorow!
In case anyone was wondering, I will be the one who knows no one there and needs someone to hang out with.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 15, 2009)

.....that was pretty fun =)
i got second 


roux is taking over


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 15, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> .....that was pretty fun =)
> i got second
> 
> 
> roux is taking over



GO ROUX!! congrats


----------



## shelley (Jun 15, 2009)

Results have been posted.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2009)

shelley said:


> Results have been posted.



That was fast.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 15, 2009)

Media was there, its a pretty standard spot:

http://www.kmbc.com/video/19751616/index.html

It should be noted that Ravi's 10.05 is the fastest non-lucky solve by an American. It should also be noted that he got lost on the way there and started solving as soon as he walked in the door, with no warm-ups.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 15, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Media was there, its a pretty standard spot:
> 
> http://www.kmbc.com/video/19751616/index.html
> 
> It should be noted that Ravi's 10.05 is the fastest non-lucky solve by an American. It should also be noted that he got lost on the way there and started solving as soon as he walked in the door, with no warm-ups.



yeah it was amazing how Ravi walked in and got sub 12 right away


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Media was there, its a pretty standard spot:
> 
> http://www.kmbc.com/video/19751616/index.html
> 
> It should be noted that Ravi's 10.05 is the fastest non-lucky solve by an American. It should also be noted that he got lost on the way there and started solving as soon as he walked in the door, with no warm-ups.



Haha no stickers comment! A little smarter, rearranging pieces. The segment kind of ended suddenly...



BigGreen said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Media was there, its a pretty standard spot:
> ...



Wow, I'm sure someone was filming him.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 15, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Media was there, its a pretty standard spot:
> ...



There was a sticker comment, the online version is shorter than the one that aired on TV. And no, nobody was recording Ravi.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, Takao almost broke the WR for Square-1 single


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha David nice sq1 results :/


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2009)

Shelley's 10.77.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Shelley's 10.77.



Wow, very nice solve.

Also, I didn't know Shelley was a left-crosser.


----------

